# Well Guys, Shall I Risk It All?????



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

ok, it is the end of april and i went and back to were THE ROCKET was and grabbed the ford truck. the snow was very wet and instead of plowing i just packed it down and off i went.

more to come.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure why not? lol... 
It's not like the Hood has never sat on the bottom of a lake before..

But by the pics, I see you allready towed her home...:waving:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

just a quick reply, i have working all weekend since i got back at my "real job".
the 2 collectables are together again.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

snofarmer, yes we had fun here is the whole story and a bunch of pictures.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/RISK_IT_ALL_TOUR_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, you live in an awesome part of this great country. You guy's never have traffic to worry about, pollution, humidity, etc consider your self lucky.I was looking at the links that you also have given and I am very gelous of the fishing that you can do here.

I guess it will have to be added on my list of things to do


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

well come on up and enjoy. when we flew to the island runway the first time, we only seen one or 2 boats on the whole trip. there is lots of water and room to fish with out being crowded out.

here is another picture for your happy thoughts.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

here is another picture, can you imagine plowing the 5000 foot runway with this case loader????

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

I would be hopin it isn't windy out if I was plowing with that....yikes


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

85F150;555181 said:


> I would be hopin it isn't windy out if I was plowing with that....yikes


i dont even think it matters bout the wind.....that thing just looks coldddddddd


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

iceyman;555187 said:


> i dont even think it matters bout the wind.....that thing just looks coldddddddd


yea definately cold, but trying to keep up with that bucket would drive me


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

better yet guys, how about the fact they drove the case loader 500 miles to the island runway. one guy rode in the bucket and the other drove the machine.

read it on the pages i have scanned from deadline june 7 by fred lockhart.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

wow, at least the guy in the bucket could start a fire to keep warm


----------

